# LGD's fun to watch



## calmgentle (Jun 12, 2013)

I saw the funniest thing the other day. The goats had been out browsing with both dogs in the pasture. When they had their bellies full they returned to the barn. Zeki looked around and saw all the goats in the barn and Angel Babe coming back up from the far end. He went over to her and said, "Wanna play?" She looked around the empty pasture with all the goats out of the way, bowed back and said, " You're on!" and took off running in circles. They chased each other, rolled each other, wrestled, and Zeki even sat on Angel Babe at one point. The goats came back out of the barn to watch while chewing cud (dinner and a show!). I was highly entertained and was most impressed by the lack of growling and snarling noises dogs usually make when playing. When the play time was over, everyone went back in the barn to nap and rest.

Karen Bailey
Calm & Gentle Dairy Goat Farm


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I know that is a wonderful sight as I've seen it here too. Thanks for the smile.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

People that don't have these creatures just don't get it


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I saw the funniest thing today. One of my grown does was head butting one of her doelings while the kid was standing on top of an old oil drum. My little karakachan was sitting at the kiddie pool nearby for the longest time just watching this. I kept watching thinking that puppy would jump in and start interferring; but she didn't. She just sat there with a stupid look on her face. HaHa (So many new things this pup is encountering....OMG you should have seen her tearing up a rolled up newspaper!!! My yard was a mess!)


----------



## calmgentle (Jun 12, 2013)

My dogs don't interfere with the goats head butting each other either. There's been a lot recently as some of them have started coming into heat. Sometimes I wish the dogs would intervene when the herd queen goes on a tear and goes around trying to body slam all the others, but the dogs stay out of the way and watch.

Karen Bailey
Calm & Gentle Dairy Goat Farm


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Calmgentle, I had a dog (a German Shepherd I lost recently to a snake bite) that thought she was suppose to break up ALL fights (goats and fowl), even breeding rituals...got me so frustrated!


----------



## calmgentle (Jun 12, 2013)

That reminded me of the Yellow Lab who was best friends with one of my bucks. I let him stay in the buck's pen through the summer, but had to move him when breeding season came because he tried to keep the buck from "socializing" with the does when they came to visit. I guess the LGS are smart and doing their job when they don't interfere with normal goat interactions.

Karen Bailey
Calm & Gentle Dairy Goat Farm


----------

